# Acetabolan II



## ponyboy (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone ever taken it, had any experience with it, feedback?  Or is it just another highly regarded overpriced Muscletech product?  The only reason I'm asking is I can get some for cheap and I'm thinking about doing an eight week experiment.  

From what I can tell it's basically a ZMA/Tribulus stacked together.


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Anyone ever taken it, had any experience with it, feedback?  Or is it just another highly regarded overpriced Muscletech product?  The only reason I'm asking is I can get some for cheap and I'm thinking about doing an eight week experiment.
> 
> From what I can tell it's basically a ZMA/Tribulus stacked together.




Although I loathe Muscle Tech's advertising, I must admit that Acetabolan II is a pretty good product. I have used it with good results and so have several of my clients. Its affects aren't DRAMATIC, but do show over time. An 8 week period would be a good time period to see some decent results.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 29, 2002)

Your opinion is definitely good enough for me.  I think I'll give it a try and compare it with Tribestan, which made me feel quite sick, although it was very effective.


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2002)

Thank you for your trust in me. I found Acetabolan II more effective than Tribestan by the way, however, A II does have more ingredients than Tribestan, which is straight Tribulis.


----------

